# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Qoftet

## Eni

a i ka njeri qejf ?

une per vete PO  :buzeqeshje: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

250 gr. mish i grire (viçi,derri ose lope)
1 kokerr qepe 
1 veze
2 thelbinj hudhra
pak majdanoz, uthull, piper i kuq & i zi, rigon,kripe,nenexhik(dhjosme)

----------------------------------------------------------------------
pasi kemi grire qepen dhe prere dy thelbinjt e hudhrave i shtojme mases sasine emishit te grire, vezen, dhe erezat dhe e peziejme te teren duke i shtuar ne fund 1 gllenjke uthull.

mire eshte qe kjo sasi te lihet per nje fare kohe (1-2 ore) ashtu e tere dhe e trazuar, mbuluar siper me nje cohe te holle apo letra alumini.
Me pas sasise se mishit i japim format e deshiruara dhe i skuqim ne vaj te nxehte.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*qofte ala-korça*:

pasi i skuqim pak ne vajin e nxehte qoftet, me pas i fusim tave dhe u veme siper nje salce te pergatitur me domate te frsketa dhe i futim ne furre me 180° duke pritur derisa ato te marrin nje ngjyre te kuqerremte. Me pas jane gati per t'u servirur.

*qofte ala-normale (Eni)*  :shkelje syri:  :

vetem i skuqim dhe i servirim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Eni e kush nuk i ka qef  Qoftet. 
Puna eshte kush i gatuan se duan pak durim.  
Tony Blair thon ngordh per qofte. Kurse Doktor Saliu ka then...un per qofte edhe idealet e Dhjetorit i  le. 
Nuk thot populli kot "Ska qofte ke daja".lol. Ktu po vjen era qofte..ika...

----------


## elbasan

Eni,

me fal, po uthulla per cfare duhet? S'kam degjuar ndonjehere te behen qoftet me uthull.
Pastaj, po si fute mishit te vicit edhe nje kafshate buke (tul), ose pak miell, ai nuk mblidhet. 
Ato qoftet ala-Korca duhet te jene te mira. Do t'i bej nje here ashtu si ke shkruar ti.

----------


## Eni

Elbasan,

ke te drejte qe qoftet pa nje çik tul buke nuk mblidhen,por receta origjinale dhe me e mira eshte pa buke.
Uthulla eshte receta e familjes sime dhe provo t'i hedhesh pak,nje gllenjke e do shohesh se do u japi shije qofteve.

----------


## Fiori

Kur gatuaja qofte ne Shqiperi, i beja gjithmone pa buke dhe pa kripe - kuptohet kjo filloi si nje ide "ala pertace", po pastaj u pelqye nga "masat" dhe mori emrin "recete personale e menduar me zgjuarsi dhe shije"  :sarkastik:  _(rrofte modestia)_

Tani cdo gje eshte me e thjeshte, se dhe buken e grire dhe te thekur ketu e futin ne kuti, keshtu qe ske pse gjen menyra te thjeshta - po une si mish-ngrenese qe jam  :i qetë:  perseri pa buke i gatuaj dhe i ha.

Ate te uthullit vertet duhet ta provoj...po me fruta (portokalle) dhe bizele brenda i keni provuar?! - nejse sa me shume ti ndryshosh aq me shume u ndryshon dhe shija origjinale e qofteve shqiptare. (per te cilat dhe te huajt qe i kane provuar "lepijne gishtat"  :shkelje syri:  )

----------


## Fiori

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Mish 1 filxhan çaji, qepë 2 kokrra, bukë 75 g. (2 feta), vezë 1 kokërr, kripë, piper, majdanoz, miell 2 lugë gjelle, vaj 4-5 lugë, perime sipas dëshirës.

Qoftet përgatiten zakonisht me mish lope të përzier me mish derri; në këtë rast ato dalin më të buta dhe më të shijshme
Mishi pritet në copa të vogla dhe grihet në makinë së bashku me qepën dhe hudhrat. Në masën e mishit hidhet vezë, kripë, piper i zi, majdanoz dhe bukë bajate e zbutur me qumësht ose ujë (bukë merret te 25% nga pesha e mishit). Masa përzihet mirë dhe ndahet në qofte; çdo qofteje i jepet forma e rrumbullakët ose ovale, pastaj kalohen në miell dhe skuqen në tigan me yndyrë nga të dyja anët. Duhet pasur parasysh se qofteve gjatë fërgimit nuk u duhet hedhur shumë yndyrë. 
Shoqërohen me patate të skuqura, pure patate, perime të tjera të ziera ose të skuqura, pilaf, makarona etj.

----------


## Emigranti

O tifoze te qofteve!

Thoni cfare te doni, e jepni receta sa te doni. Qoftet me te
mira ne Shqiperi, dmth ne Bote i ka pas bo Meti ke Pazari I Ri. Nuk e di a bon akoma se une kam nja tre vjet qe kam ikur.

----------


## Emigranti

Eh edhe i gjo se harrova,

Mos i prishni qoftet me buke mer lal.
Boni si te boni ene i mlidhni pa buke.
Buka n'qofte osht shoqja e tallonit.

----------


## Edmond83

Ingredientët për 4 persona: 120 gr kajsi të thata, 60 gr rrush i thatë 1 dl brandy, 650 gr tul mishi viçi i grirë, 80 gr fara pishe, 1 lugë kanellë pluhur, 3 lugë bukë e grirë, 1 vezë, 1 lugë qumësht, miell, vaj ulliri, kripë, piper.   

I presim kajsitë në copa rreth ½ cm dhe bashkë me rrushin e thatë i njomim me brandy. Në një tas përziejmë mishin me farat e pishës, kanellën, bukën e grirë, vezën e rrahur në qumësht, kajsitë dhe rrushin të kulluar dhe shumë piper. I përziejmë mirë me duar, i hedhim kripë, dhe formojmë rreth 20 qofte sa nje kajsi; i lyejmë me miell dhe i fërgojme në një tigan të thellë ku kemi hedhur shumë vaj duke i kthyer vazhdimisht. I kullojmë dhe i vendosim mbi një letër kuzhine që t'i thithi vajin. I servirim me sallata.

----------


## MI CORAZON

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr na ngjethe mishtë ! (lol)

----------


## Brari

Athere mos i quaj "qofte"  o DoMond  por  nga fjala Kajsi i bie te jene Kajofqe..
lol..

----------


## Eraaa

Hey pplz kush eshte me e/i shkatheta/i te me japi receten e ktyreve? 

Se mos kujtoheni pas 1 viti se athere nuk ka cer me duhet  :ngerdheshje: 

Thx - in - Ad..!!!

----------


## Mr_Tironci

I ke te gatçme ke qoftet e metit mtiron  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Era1

Ta jap une receten (sipas menyres sime sigurisht) sasite shifi vete sepse une i bej pa masa  :buzeqeshje: 

Mish te grire
Hudhra
majdanoz
1/2 spec jeshil,
gjysem domate
nje luge vaj ulliri,
piper,
veze,
qepe (me qepe te njoma behen me te shijshme)
1/2 filxhan kafe me uje te gazuar
buke te grire
djath te grire (sipas deshires)

Specin,qepen, hudhren, majdanozin dhe domaten (ose nje luge salce) i grin holle (sa me holle aq me mire) dhe i hedh tek mishi i grire , shtojme vezet, piperin kripe nje luge vaj ulliri dhe i perziejme mire shtojme dhe ujin e gazuar , buken e grire dhe djatthin e grire dhe i perziejme dhe pak. I bejme ne forma sipas deshires dhe mund ti skuqesh me ose pa miell ose ti pjekesh.

Kjo eshte receta ime personale shpresoj tju pelqej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Mish te grire , qepe te grira , bread crumbs ... ca erzza , hurdhra ... veze .. perziji beji topa (balls ) per size-n si te pelqeje ty dhe futi ne oven , ose ne BBQ dhe cte hash pastaj . Meatballs  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Eraaa

Mr_Tironci ai vend eshte shume larg for me,un dua ti bej vet pa te gatshme kemi dhe ktej sa te duash.lol  

Era1 & Pink jeni si shpirt, po deshet deren e keni te hapur per dreke. :xhemla:

----------


## PINK

> Mr_Tironci ai vend eshte shume larg for me,un dua ti bej vet pa te gatshme kami dhe ktej sa te duash.lol  
> 
> Era1 & Pink jeni si shpirt, po deshet deren e keni te hapur per dreke.


Shih si genjen pa ju dredh qerpiku kjo , e pse kujton ti se jemi larg dhe s'vime dot ? :ngerdheshje: 
Me thuaj ku jeton po nuk erdha per 2 ore haji dhe ato qe do me jepje mu . lol

----------


## Antipatrea

Ore nqs ndonjeri di si behen qoftet e kosoves dhe kernackat e korces ti shkruaj se si ato sgjen verdalle...

----------


## Era1

Sa larg qe jeeeee  :buzeqeshje:  Kur t'i hash (kuptohet po bere receten time jo ate receten e "keqe" te Pink  :buzeqeshje:  ) do ngopem dhe une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eraaa

Atehere nxito mos te ik avioni lol. Se 2 ore fluturim edhe 1 ore pregatitje iku dreka do mbetesh me gisht ne goje :ngerdheshje: 

Lol Era do bej pak nga te 2-ja,qe te ngopemi te 3-ja :ngerdheshje:

----------

